# Orange Beach Condo



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a 2 br 2 bath condo in Ole River Condominium with Ole River and Gulf views. Never rented it before but looking to start year round. It has approx 15 boat slips and a nice covered fish cleaning area. 2 pools and tennis court and you are minutes from the pass. Price depending on when and how long you want it. Very family oriented place and almost 50% full time residents. Very reasonable.


----------

